# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  معدرتا على هدا الطلب

## bigsatt

معدرتا على هدا الطلب و لكنني أريد من الإخوة الخبراء أن يوضحو لي بعض الأمور 
كنت أملك حساب sfr كنت أفك به التشفير unlock و لكنه أقفل  
السؤال  
1- كيف يمكنني تجديد أو إنشاء حساب أخر
2- أسمع عن black list و whitelist  ولكني لا أعرف ما هو دورها و لمذا تصلح

----------


## unlock-instant

تمت الاجابة على رسالة خاصة

----------

